# i took ibuprofen! I didnt know it was harmful!



## Aracaeli

oh no! Oh no, i didn't know! I've taken two ibuprofen tablets in two weeks because i have a tooth abcess which is really painful, but didn't know it causes birth defects, at such an early stage could i have done serious damage? Has anybody else done this and had a healthy baby? I just didn't know? What can i do for the pain?


----------



## AppleBlossom

It's probably ok if you've only taken 2. Only pain relief you can have really is paracetemol


----------



## Ria_Rose

Always read the packaging, on everything from now on. There is even essential oils you shouldnt be using on your skin. I recommend getting some books - but try not to scare yourself with all the sudden dangers in the world. Use your best judgement. The less medication you can take the better now, stick to paracetamol if you need it, check with your doctor if you are unsure about anything before you take it. They might be able to advise some pregnancy safe solutions.

How early are you?


----------



## Newt

I'm surre you and LO will be fine. I ate anthistamines like sweets when I was pregnant, bubba was fine. :D


----------



## Serene123

Before 8 weeks the cells that get damaged can easily replace themselves. I don't know how far you are? I'm sure 2 will not have done any harm.


----------



## Mrs-N

ooh bugger ive just read this thread. 
i took a tablet earlier today coz i had a really bad headache (usually i dont take tablets) and i have just asked hubby what tablets they were and he said ibuprofen. 

ooh bugger,why didnt i take any notice. 

i only took one,willit do any harm. x x


----------



## Emmea12uk

It shouldnt do any harm, it is regular use that does the damage. i dont know if it is proven to do any damage at all or it is just a precaution. most of these things are just a precaution - as the manufacturers dont want any comeback.


----------



## Samantha675

My MW told me that if you take it over a 24 hour period, say 2 pill every 4 hours, it can lower the platlet count in your blood, and that is where the problem is caused. So taking 2 over a 2 week period is not going to cause a problem. There has been twice she has told me to take ibeprofin to help reduce swelling as it is a great anti-inflamitory, but only for a 12 hour period. My baby is just fine!


----------



## brownhairedmom

My doctor told me not to take ibprophin, advil or asprin. Tylenol and acetiminiphin (spelling!) is fine :)


----------



## Samo

i took a nice whopping 800mg ibuprofen not too long ago lol whoops! im not stressing over it though, i am sure baby bean is a-ok. I've since bought regular strength tylenol which is supposedly on the ok list.


----------



## polo_princess

I havent take anything at all so far .. but i guess taking two one time is not doing harm, its regular use like others have said.


----------



## Linzi

Well you can't take back things you've done so theres no point worrying about it IMO. I smoked and drank through the first 7 weeks of my pregnancy (stopped the minute I found out obvs) and everything is fine over here. You could have done a LOT worse.

As the other girls ahve said, it's really unlikely it'll have done any damage. And to back up comeones earlier point, Ive been told to take ibuprofen once as well because I have bad joints in my knees and ankles. 

Try not to worry hun :)

xxx


----------



## Roxie

my doc said that with regular useage it can close the blood veeseels around the heart for the baby,


and u cant use those forehead sticks cos they contain menthol 

and there has been no research on menthol and preganacy so
on some packs it says that it isnt recommended while others dont mention it. but my pharamcist told me better be safe than sorry



im sure you and LO will be fine though
just dont keep taking ibruprofen



XX


----------



## jenny873

ibrufen is more to do with blood flow and blood clotting properly, im sure you will be ok taking 2 x


----------



## mBLACK

Hm, I sure hope it's okay! I must've taken about 8 to 10 ibuprofen before I found out I was pregnant and that you can't take them, I'm pretty sure my son is fine though so I don't know why your LO wouldn't be!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Samantha675 said:


> My MW told me that if you take it over a 24 hour period, say 2 pill every 4 hours, it can lower the platlet count in your blood, and that is where the problem is caused. So taking 2 over a 2 week period is not going to cause a problem. There has been twice she has told me to take ibeprofin to help reduce swelling as it is a great anti-inflamitory, but only for a 12 hour period. My baby is just fine!

Thats what I don't get. People take it as a painkiller... it isn't a painkiller, it is an anti-inflamitory!!! I have boxes in my cuboard because of my arthritis. But I refuse to take it when not pregnant because they have found it may cause heart attacks later in life!!


----------



## lady3

Don't stress too much. I took ibuprofen for about 4 days when I was about 5-6 weeks pregnant because I thought I was getting period cramps. All of my scans and check ups have shown a healthy baby.


----------



## mysteriouseye

Any updates with this ladies? I accidentally took 1 ibrupofen tablet today xx


----------



## Arisa

two tablets is that all? I took codeine in my first trimester most days and have taken ibuprofen once as well, its not going to hurt the baby if it was a one time thing


----------



## rory83coyotes

I Was complaining of headaches to my dr and he told me to take motrin 800mg to get rid of it. he said was fine in the first 2 trimesters they just didn't advise in the third due to clotting issues. Although some women are given baby aspirin to actually lower the platelets while pregnant for certain disorders. It doesnt actually harm the baby.


----------



## bananaz

mysteriouseye said:


> Any updates with this ladies? I accidentally took 1 ibrupofen tablet today xx


This thread is almost 4 years old so it's unlikely there's going to be any updates. In any case, I don't think one pill is anything to worry about. I took a couple ibuprofen early on before I knew I was pregnant and my doctor said it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## lauraclili

The other thing to bear in mind is that most pharmaceutical companies are unwilling to do any research into safe medication in pregnancy because they don't want (for obvious reasons) to take on the legislation and legal side if anything were to go wrong. The reason why many drugs are considered not safe in pregnancy is because they are untested and not because they would actually be unhealthy to you or your baby.


----------



## BunNtheOven

You will be fine, i did the same thing before i knew, and i did a few times. i was in my 1st trimester. It's just if you did excessively- then i would worry.


----------



## Arisa

lauraclili said:


> The other thing to bear in mind is that most pharmaceutical companies are unwilling to do any research into safe medication in pregnancy because they don't want (for obvious reasons) to take on the legislation and legal side if anything were to go wrong. *The reason why many drugs are considered not safe in pregnancy is because they are untested and not because they would actually be unhealthy to you or your baby.*

pretty much WSS :thumbup:
Alot of OTC meds are actually not harmful to your unborn baby but there are not enough or any studies or clinical trials done on them so they label them Catergory C which means they may cause harm, they may not it because not enough adequate or successful human trials have been done, only animal ones and in animal trials (usually lab rats) they test ten times the amount that is safe for human consumption, such is the case with certain sleeping medications, antihistamines and antidepressants. So alot of the findings are inconclusive because they are only testing rats and using such high amounts that would be toxic in a non pregnant woman let alone a pregnant one.

Not that its recommended to take ibuprofen daily but as a one off its surely to cause no harm but its best to stick with paracetamol


----------

